# Dell PC going into sleep mode



## dmcg69 (Nov 4, 2003)

Hi people, I have two dell machines one at work and one at home. When left for around 1 hour they go into standby and never come back out again no matter what i do. The monitor light just stays on orange and no longer green. This means i have to power the machine down by holding the on/off button.

Sometime the machines can come out of standby but not often.

Has anyone any idea what might be causing this, seems to be a Dell only thing?

Thanks


----------



## WiiZARD (Jun 23, 2007)

Go to "Control Panel > Power Options", then on the first tab (Power Schemes) you should see a drop-down menu labeled "System standby". Make sure that the drop-down menu reads "Never" then Apply the changed settings and click OK.

I also have a DELL (Dimension 8400) and I once accidentally put my system to sleep and I had exactly the same problem as you. ie. I couldn't "wake up" the system to go straight back into Windows, I had to hold the power button and start it up again.


----------



## dmcg69 (Nov 4, 2003)

thanks for your reply but the setting for system standby in currently set to never. I have no idea why its still doing it, even on both pcs!


----------



## pc911 (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been experiencing the same issue on my new dell PC. It is actually quite annoying and I have yet to correct the issue. If I discover some way to resolve the problem I will post it here.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you guys tried to contact Dell? If it is a brand new computer there should be a phone line you can call for tech support? I have googled your problem and it looks like there are a lot of people with the same problem. I can't find any answers.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't know if your setting are going to be exactly like the attached pic, but try to set your power scheme as shown in the pic and see if that solves your problem.

Be sure after you make your choices to click APPLY, then click OK.


----------



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

What OS do you guys have on the PC? I was looking online and a lot of people say this happens when you have Vista.


----------



## pc911 (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes, I do have windows vista..


----------

